# Tinc Identificiations



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

I am looking for some input on what tinc morph this is. I thought I had a pretty good idea, but someone saw it this weekend and was pretty insistent it was a different morph. Any input would be greatly appreciated the link is.
http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl?photo=141523
Thanks
Adam


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Looks like a standard surinam cobalt.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Unless it has white 'cuffs' around its wrists (hard to tell in picture), I would say also say surinam cobalt. If it does have the 'cuffs' then I think table mountain (not sure on this so someone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

I thought table mountain for a second, too.


----------



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

I guess that guy was wrong. I thought cobalt as well, there are no white cuffs.
Thanks for your input
Adam


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Just curious, but what did he think it was?


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

I wouldn't rule out Surinams on the basis of cuffs or bracelets. Kevin, are you sure you don't have it backwards? I've got definite Surinams with cuffs and if you check out Patrick Nabors Surinams they have beautiful cuffs.

Hard to tell from one picture, but I would have to lean toward Surinam Cobalt.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I wasn't sure about the white cuff thing, but I know of several surinam cobalts without it. Maybe its just not a morph indicator. Just thought I heard it from somewhere. Thats why I said I wasn't sure.


----------



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

To answer Khoff, the guy insisted it was a form of alanis. I have raised them from froglets and was pretty certain they were cobalts, now I am positive. Thank you all for your input
ADAM


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Definately not alanis! That I could say with certainty.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

I got my cobalts from Patrick and one of them, I actually call "Bracelets" because of the perfect bracelets on it's wrists/front legs.

I have really been looking at them lately and I think that I have two pair  Maybe that is wishful thinking but two of them have toe pads that are really small and narrow and two have big toe pads. When I get a break from making tanks I am going to take photos of all their front feet and post them to see what everyone else thinks.

Rhonda


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like a Surinam Cobalt to me...maybe a Kaysermountain but those two are maybe the same only in Europe (Germany) a lot of people people say Kaysermountain and in the States they say Cobalt. I personally think Cobalt is good name because these animals live in different area's in Surinam.

Marcus
http://www.tropical-experience.nl


----------

